# Paper covered luan in the Twin cities



## rglindholm (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, 

I am a project manager for an entertainment company in Mpls. MN. I am looking for 1/4" papered luan. i used it in Hollywood several years ago building sets for commercials and now i am looking for a local distributer.

I would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks,
Ray Lindholm
Project Manager
VEE Production Services


----------



## Van (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow I've only ever seen that material once and it was years ago. The paper on the stuff I saw was all printed like wallpaper,but I haven't seen that stuff in years. The stuff we had was some limited run stuff. So I can't help but would a 1/4"MDO do what your looking for? Why paper covered?


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Could you be talking about Upsonite? I believe it is sometimes called "Wiggle Wood" or "Bending Lauan". Here is a site that I have. Not sure where you can find it around you, but the mfg. should be able to help.

http://www.niagarafiberboard.com/

Niagara Fiberboard, Inc.
P.O. Box 520, Lockport, NY 14095
Phone: 716-434-8881; Fax: 716-434-8884
E-mail: [email protected]


Dennis


----------

